# Pork Roast



## Raine (Mar 21, 2005)

Pork Roast  

Yield: 6 servings 

Ingredients
3  lb  Pork, Center cut loin  
1  tb  Sage  
1  ts  Allspice  
1  ts  Coriander  
1  ts  Nutmeg  
8    Peppercorns  
1  tb  Season salt  
1  c  Applesauce  
1/2  c  Brown sugar  



Instructions 1.  Combine sage, allspice, coriander, nutmeg, peppercorns and season salt in food processor. Pulse until spices are combined. 

2.  Pat dry pork roast and press spices on fat cap of roast. Roast in dome  grill until 160F. internal temperature with indirect roasting. This can be done with a pan directly under the roast and coals placed on either side of pan. Roasting time should be about 90 minutes. 

3.  During the last 30 minutes of roasting, combine applesauce and brown sugar and coat top of roast. Continue roasting until internal temperature is 170F. Apply applesauce mixture until all is used. 

4.  Remove roast from grill and let set for 15 minutes before carving.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 21, 2005)

Sounds Yummy!


----------

